# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  chroniczny ból szyi

## Joe Rogan

Witam, nie wiem już jak mam sobie powódz wiec postanowiłem spróbować tu. Od 6 lat zmagam się z silnym, nieustającym bólem z lewej strony szyi i kaptura. Zaczęło się od piszczenia w uszach wydaje mi się ze od ciężkiej fizycznej pracy i treningu na siłowni potem zaczęło mnie bolec z lewej strony szyi, ale nie przestałem ćwiczyć, ponieważ myślałem ze to tylko tymczasowy ból. Sam sobie zrobiłem krzywdę. Bol nie ustal tylko z czasem się nasilił. Od tamtej pory próbowałem wielu rzeczy, żeby sobie powódź takich jak masaże, akupunktura, różnego rodzaju kremy i tabletki, które wspomagają ścięgna stawy i mięśnie, ćwiczenia wszelakiego rodzaju, noszenie gorsetu Lekarze, u których bylem niestety nie potrafili mi powódź, zdiagnozowali ze przyczyna to prawdomodobne zwyrodnienie stawu sciegna i mięśnia.Jeżeli posiadasz wiedze, która mogla, by mi powódź proszę o kontakt, z chęcią odpowiem na pytania. Dziękuje i pozdrawiam.

----------

